# ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة



## غالى صبحى (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام والنعمة 


انا اسمى غالى ضيف جديد فى المنتدى بس انا فرحان بجد انى وصلت للمنتدى دة واحب انى اعرفكم بنفسى انا من كنيسة مارجرجس الهرم بس يا خسارة انا بنتمى لاسم الكنيسة وما بروحش ومش هقول الشيطان مانعنى علشان الحجة دى قديمة انا هقول انى ما استاهلش انى اكون عبد حتى 


ما اطولش عليكم 


احب فى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى انى اضيف ترنيمة هى لسة مافيش ليها لحن لانى انا مؤلفهابس انا ثقتى فى اولاد الملك كبيرة اوى انهم يلحنوها الترنيمة عن القديس العظيم مار جرجس او اسم الدلع بتاعة البطل 
​
فى وسط ضعفى وفى عز ضيقى اندة لفارس حبيبى وصديقى 


​
قرار



مارجرجس الرومانى البطل الكبير 


واخد سبع اكليل هدية من ربة القدير 
​
وعشان كدة اصبح بطل واصبح الامير ..............اصبح الامير 

​
اول ما يسمع صوت صراخى الية 



يجرى بسرعة ينده حصانة ويركب علية 
​
وفلحظة الاقى راسى فى حضنة وبين ادية

​
بص لصورتة وشوف بعينك ضابط شباب 



وانزل براسك قبل رفاتة واطلب تجاب 
​
ولعلة شمعة دة علشان المسيح داق العذاب

​
سبع سنين مدة الامة شاف العذاب الوان 



تقطيع وسم وهنبازين وما نسيش الايمان 
​
واخد مكانة امير للشهدا وبطل فوق الزمان ...........بطل فوق الزمان 



​
اتمنى انها تعجبكم واتمنى انها تتلحن وياريت ابقى اسمع لحنها ومع سلام المسيح
​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*




اهلا بيك غالى صبحى بجد نورتنا وهاتنبسط معانا اوى هنا فى المنتدى ولو حابب تتعرف على ناس اكتر ياريت تشارك فى قسم التعارف هنا فى المنتدى
اما بالنسبة للترنيمة بقى فانت بجد فنان الترنيمة تحفة وعجبتنى جدا وياريت فعلا تتلحن
كلماتها رووووووووووووووووعة وكمان انا بحب مارجرجس اوى
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ويبارك خدمتك وتفضل معانا على طول
وياريت نشوف منك كتابات تانية كتييييييير​


----------



## غالى صبحى (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

انا بجد مبسوط من الرد واوعدكم بمزيد من الترانيم الجديدة بس اللحن عليكم وتشجيعكم ليا هو الى هيكون الحافز بتاعى للكتابة وبشكركم تانى


----------



## bnt elra3y (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

اهلا بيك ياغالى فى المنتدى انت اكيد نورته لانك ابن النور السماوى 
حلوة اوى كلماتك والاحلى من كده انها للبطل مارجرجس الرومانى احنا مستنين حاجاتك الحلوة دى اكتر واكتر ربنا يباركك


----------



## vena21 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

:t31: اولا ربنا يبارك خدمتك و محبتك ليه وتنزل الكنيسه وبلاش الحجج اللى ممكن تضيع ربنا منا
ثانيا عايزه اقوللك ان كلماتك بجد حلوه و بسيطه لكن بتوصل المعنى اللى جواها
ثالثا انا كنستى اللى بخدم فيها برده اسمها مارجرجس و انا ماسكه كورال ابتدائى و كنت فعلا محتاجه ترانيم جديده كتير علشان العدرا و النيروز و دى اول ترنيمه انا بعد اذنك ها خدها و لو اتلحنت اوعدك انى انزلها على المنتدى و ابعتهالك :t31:


----------



## غالى صبحى (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

هاى فينا 
انا بشكرك على ردك الجميل واحب اقولك على اسماء بعض الترانيم الجميلة للعدرا  ام النور 
1- ترنيمة العدرا دى امى وحبها فى دمى 
2- ترنيمة عدرا ولكن ام الاله ودى ما اعتقدتش ان كورال ابتدائى هيقدر على اللحن بتاعها لانة صعب 
3-طوباكى يا مريم يا عصا هارون 
4-فوق القبب بصو وشوفو الست العدرا منورة 
5-وخيرا تمجبد العدرا ودة ممكن يكون فى اخر كل حفلة 
على فكرة انا كتير شاركت فى حفلات النهضة وكنت بشخصى الضعيف قائد لفريق كورال اسمة قلب يسوع 
وعندى ليكى مفاجأه  بس مش هقولك عليها الا لما اعرف  الترانيم الى انا كتبتلك اسمأها حلوة ولا انا بياع بطيخ واتركك مع سلام المسيح


----------



## jozef (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

اهلا بيك 
ترنيمه اكتر من رائعه واتمنى ان يكون فى ترانيم اكتر من تاليفك 
جوزيف


----------



## @حبيب مار جرجس@ (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

*سلام الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد يكون مع الكل .
الله الله الله بجد راااااااااااااااااائعه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## pop3030 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

شكرا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

هو ايه بعد الكلام الجميل اللى اتقال دا
بجد كلمات الترنيمه ررررررررررروعه وكلمه روعه شويه عليها
ياريت اعرف الحن كنت لحنتها 
ربنا معاك يا غالى ويبارك حياتك
وتنزل كنيستك وترجع خدمتك بلاش نسمح لعدو الخير انو يبعدنا عن مصدر الحب الهى
دا وقت الخدمه دا من اجمل واروع الاوقات اللى بتشعر بوجود ايد ربنا تساعدك
ربنا معاك يا غالى​


----------



## مايكلمكرم (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

ميرسى جدا 
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## غالى صبحى (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

شكرا لكل ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## غالى صبحى (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

بشكركم جدا


----------



## poppom (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة مارجرجس الرومانى جديدة*

جميلة اوى


----------



## رومانى عبده (23 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يعوضك بجد ترنيمه جميله جدا وكلام جميل وربنا يقويك على تعب محبتك


----------



## asrar_albaba (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكم اعرفكم بنفسي انا بيشوى انا احب مارجرجس ربنا يبارككم


----------



## asrar_albaba (3 نوفمبر 2008)

:99::99::99::99::99::99::99::99::smi420::66::bud:انا بيشوى معجب اقوي بالموقع دة ربنا قادر يحفظكم


----------



## رانا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله ربنا يبارك​


----------



## poppom (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------

